
No more nerds: how Dungeons and Dragons finally became cool - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2019/jul/13/no-more-nerds-how-dungeons-dragons-became-cool-stranger-things-game-of-thrones
======
mruts
I dunno, the people in that picture don't exactly look... cool. I love D&D but
have had a hard time finding a group of people who play who I would actually
want to be around. Maybe that's a little harsh though..

